# als ob, als wenn



## thosecars82

Sind "als ob" und "als wenn" im folgenden Kontext austauschbar ?

Die Kollegen tun ständig so, als ob sie alle perfekt wären.

Gibt es irgendeine ähnliche grammatikalische Strukture, an der man die beiden nicht austauschen darf?


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Sind "als ob" und "als wenn" im folgenden Kontext austauschbar ?



als ob, wie wenn, als wenn
Sind völlig gleichbedeutend und gleichwertig.

Die Kollegen tun ständig so, als ob sie alle perfekt wären.
Die Kollegen tun ständig so, als wenn sie alle perfekt wären.
Die Kollegen tun ständig so, wie wenn sie alle perfekt wären.

Die Kollegen tun ständig so, als wären sie alle perfekt.

Saludos


----------



## Tömk

*Sind völlig gleichbedeutend und gleichwertig. *

Was bedeutet *gleichwertig *auf Spanisch?

Grüße.


----------



## osa_menor

¡Hola!

Das Wort "gleichwertig" bedeutet "equivalente".

Saludos.


----------



## thosecars82

Danke


----------



## Tömk

osa_menor said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Das Wort "gleichwertig" bedeutet "equivalente".
> 
> Saludos.


Danke!

Grüße.


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Das Wort "gleichwertig" bedeutet "equivalente".
> 
> Saludos.


gleichwertig (aus gleich [mismo] und Wert [valor]) = äquivalent (mittellateinisch aequivalens (Genitiv: aequivalentis), zu lateinisch aequus = gleich und valere = wert sein)

O "del mismo valor".

Saludos,


----------

